# Touareg vs Tiguan



## BuffsR (Jul 21, 2005)

Besides the obvious (additional options, more room, etc.), what are the differences between the Tiguan and the Touareg? Particularly, the suspension, the AWD mechanics, towing capacities (not just on paper, but real-life applications), reliability, and the overall capabilities and ruggedness?

I have a 2010 Tiguan, and I love it. I regularly tow 2100 pounds. It’s a nice vehicle. The suspension feels a little “rickety” on rough roads, though. 

Thanks!


----------



## ryangambrill (Aug 1, 2005)

Noting is similar. Tiguan is based on Golf platform.


----------



## ontheW8list (Feb 3, 2002)

Just think VW Golf vs Prsche Cayanne


----------



## ryangambrill (Aug 1, 2005)

ontheW8list said:


> Just think VW Golf vs Prsche Cayanne


Great Point! +1


----------



## BuffsR (Jul 21, 2005)

Not very helpful


----------



## Yeti35 (May 17, 2006)

BuffsR said:


> Not very helpful


It was helpful in that your Tiguan is based off a golf Chassis where the Touareg shares the same chassis as the Porsche Cayenne. They are not similar at all and really can't be compared to one another. Touareg will tow up to 7700 lbs where as your Tiguan will not come close to that ever. I'm not sure what you are looking to get out of this thread. Go drive one and you will more then likely wish you would have bought a Touareg instead of the Tiguan.


----------



## early74B (Feb 18, 2009)

BuffsR said:


> Besides the obvious (additional options, more room, etc.), what are the differences between the Tiguan and the Touareg? Particularly, the suspension, the AWD mechanics, towing capacities (not just on paper, but real-life applications), reliability, and the overall capabilities and ruggedness?
> 
> I have a 2010 Tiguan, and I love it. I regularly tow 2100 pounds. It’s a nice vehicle. The suspension feels a little “rickety” on rough roads, though.
> 
> Thanks!


well, one wouldn't normally cross shop between these two, kind of an apples and oranges comparison but besides the obvious differences there is a BIG one and that's the price. A very high end '13 Tiguan loaded with navi, VW installed trailer hitch, etc. has an MSRP of $38.6K while a low-end 'base' (if you could find one) '13 Touareg Sport has an MSRP of $44.8K (no navi or trailer package, etc.) -- the difference appears to narrow when you look a market prices (perhaps $35K for a Tiguan and $40K for the base Touareg) but to some, that would be enough. Does a Touareg give you at least $5K more for your money, and of course when you compare similar trim levels the difference is much greater? 

In my own case it was a yes as the cargo room and rear seat room as well as long trip comfort was just right; we actually down sized from a VW Routan minivan, had VW's over the years but cross shopped the Touareg with the obvious ones (MDX, X5) and not so obvious (X3, new RDX, C-Max, Highlander). The Tiguan was nice enough but simply couldn't fit what we typically carry on trips nor could it carry 5 people for very long so wasn't much of a consideration.

Others love the Touareg simply because any version will tow 7,700 pounds and you'll find a number of folks towing some big stuff so that's overkill for your (relatively) small trailer needs.

Where the Touareg has shined for us (I didn't opt for the diesel as I average less than 10K per year) is in winter with the snow, carrying 5 normal to + size folks, through the recent road flooding and pick ups and drop offs of misc cargo that I would have needed to rent a van for. It also was absolutely great on a few long trips that it did not struggle with heavy cross winds and was big and high enough that we didn't get easily cut off and could see problem traffic ahead of us. It's been rock solid reliable but of course it's still considered new -- 8 months old. I have gone on a few pot holed and gravel roads with it but no trail riding -- some with T1 and T2 T-Reg's with the air suspension have an advantage there but these new T3's are fine in all but the most extreme situations.

Lastly, the fit and finish of my Touareg (even with the Sport's leatherette seats) really impressed me and even at $46K MSRP (bought a Sport w/navi) represented a better 'value' for me as my out the door price with a very decent trade-in on my Routan brought it down to around $23K (+ tax, plates, etc.) -- in comparison, the new RDX was about the same price (no discount as it was brand new), an MDX was just a bit too big with a useless 3rd row seat and confusing controls, strange color combos, etc. and the BMW's were just more than I was willing to go for -- the C-Max was a red herring, much smaller but new tech, very hard rear seat and just way too tight on cargo room (especially the Energi plug-in version).

There has been a lot of speculation on what VW is up to with hybrid tech on SUV's and the upcoming Cross Blue Coupe concept could be interesting depending on the final production version -- bigger than the Tiguan but perhaps a bit smaller than the Touareg but still a decent size. I would expect it out by the time my warranty is up so if so would consider it:


----------



## Lee_K (Apr 22, 2012)

Echoing what early74B said, there probably isn't a lot of cross-shopping of these two vehicles. That said, I continue to be impressed with the Touareg's comparative road prowess compared to other SUVs in its class. For a 4400 lb vehicle it handles remarkably well. The Tiguan (of which I have a little experience driving) is a bit less refined, a bit less capable (storage space and towing capacity), more fuel efficient (gasoline to gasoline engine comparison), noisier inside, and a bit more nimble than the Touareg. The thing that the Touareg has going for it is that it really is a luxury SUV, with emphasis on luxury, whereas the Tiguan fights in a lower weight class. The Tiguan is a cool little CUV -- I like it very much, but the Touareg adds more capability and even a smidgen more maturity to the equation. Then again, it should because it is 10 to $20,000 more expensive, depending on compared trim levels.

My Touareg has been dead reliable going on a year now, with not a single trip back to the dealer for anything. I packed up my son's things to start his first year of college and it swallowed everything up with some room to spare. It was a 3000 mile round trip and the Touareq was pretty much perfect -- I couldn't have asked for more from a vehicle. It was quiet, responsive, got 24 MPG on the highway (VR6 Sport with Nav), helpful in finding coffee and food stops, and the seats are delightful. Windy mountain roads in Kentucky and West Virginia were easy to tackle, which really surprised me (a GTI is my daily driver). It is a frickin' great car, in my opinion.


----------



## BuffsR (Jul 21, 2005)

Thanks for this. This was certainly more helpful. I did not intend to use this thread as a springboard for "my car is much better than yours cause I paid more money for it!"


----------



## rinaic (Mar 23, 2004)

The Touareg uses a Torsen differential, rather than the Haldex system.

I think all the rest of the stuff has been hashed out already in this thread, it's comparing an apple to an orange. Yeti's post is accurate.
VAG set out to create a highly capable SUV in all conditions for VW, Porsche, Audi, and now Bentley. You can find numerous comparisons across the net pitting the Touareg against more "traditional" off road selections and performing admirably.
I would not consider a Golf a seriously capable off-road selection. Even if you give that Golf steroids, you aren't going to be at the level of a purpose built performance vehicle designed to operate in all conditions.
Whether or not the Tiguan compares favorably against other CUVs I don't know, but its still a CUV and not an SUV.

The design concept and style make them look more similar than they are, what's under the skin is a different beast.

When considering the ruggedness look at the dimensions and weight. There is a minimum 1300lb difference between a loaded Tig and base Touareg.
To me that speaks volumes in terms of the difference in the build.


I'm fresh off an argument with a Tiggy driver last night who tried to tell me that the Touareg was too big and drove like a traditional SUV. They said the Touareg wasn't worth the money.
That person of course was off their rocker!
Would love to have them drive a base Cayenne and tell me the same thing as I'm sure the badge would completely change their opinion.

I have nothing against the Tiguan and think it is probably a nice vehicle.
I haven't met an owner yet that didn't like their Tiguan. It just wasn't something I would consider for myself.


----------



## KurtK (Feb 13, 2012)

This is a great thread because a lot of VW customers who are in the market for an SUV/CUV type of vehicle are probably asking themselves the same questions. In the end I guess you really have to drive both vehicles to appreciate the differences. For me, the price differential makes it tough to afford the Treg. I would opt for the Tiguan SE 4 Motion with roof which my dealer will gladly sell for $30K. The Touareg TDI Sport would cost me $43K. Sales tax extra on both of these prices. Even with $10K down, the monthly payments on the Treg would be more than I want to take on. I guess that leasing might be the way to go on that vehicle. I will probably wait to see what the Cross Concept vehicle ends up looking like. If VW can market something in the mid-30's with a diesel engine I would be all over it.


----------



## KurtK (Feb 13, 2012)

Update to my earlier post comparing prices between Tiguan and Touareg. For 2014, the starting price for a Touareg TDI is now $51K. Quite a jump over 2013!


----------



## BuffsR (Jul 21, 2005)

My point exactly. The TReg is a GREAT vehicle. Might be more than what the average person needs. Still, I think my sights are set on it, so its a matter of time at this point. 

The Tiguan (IMHO) is a much better all-around vehicle - All factors considered. My SEL toped out at 36k with all the options. Pretty nice, capable, refined little ride. The TReg is more specialized. My reason for wanting to switch is more security while towing, and a sturdier suspension


----------

